# What are the runway requirements for US early war aircraft?



## Freebird (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm looking for the runway length required for takeoff landing of some aircraft, but I'm having some trouble finding data. 

To be specific, I'm looking for P-40, B-17, B-25, Douglas A-20 Martin Baltimore. 

I've seen in hyperwar that the US was constructing 5,000 foot runways in the Pacific for the B-17, is that what it needed?


----------



## billswagger (Mar 14, 2011)

They probably didn't need 5000 feet but it would be useful to have the extra runway for formations and emergencies.

I found the info for the P-40E: required 1125 ft for take off and 1650 to clear 50ft.
It needed 800ft to land.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 14, 2011)

B-17, hard surface, sea level, 65,000 lbs, to clear 50', 4400 feet.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 14, 2011)

So I'm guessing that A-20, B-25 or Baltimore would need about 2000 or 2500? (Or less off of a carrier lol)


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 14, 2011)

For the A-20 this may help.

http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com/Images/A20/A20TakeoffChart.pdf

Zeno's does have a few other take off charts and some others may be found in the manuals section of this web site.


----------



## Milosh (Mar 14, 2011)

For the A-20, http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com/Images/A20/A20TakeoffChart.pdf
For the B-25, http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com/Images/B-25/B25TOC&LC.pdf


----------



## Freebird (Mar 14, 2011)

Shortround6 said:


> For the A-20 this may help.
> 
> http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com/Images/A20/A20TakeoffChart.pdf
> 
> Zeno's does have a few other take off charts and some others may be found in the manuals section of this web site.


 


Milosh said:


> For the A-20, http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com/Images/A20/A20TakeoffChart.pdf
> For the B-25, http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com/Images/B-25/B25TOC&LC.pdf


 
Thanks for that guys!
I finally figured out how to read one of those things.


----------



## parsifal (Mar 15, 2011)

not much help, but the majority of the runways built in the northern territory were 5000 ft for bombers and 2000ft for fighters. The airfields were pretty standardised, so that they didnt needto modify airfields if different types used them. 

In NG things tended to be a bit hairier, with hils and vegetation always an issue. Whenever an airfield was captured, the US engineers invariably had to lengthen it and strengthen it to accommodate the heavier US types. they got to be very good at this


----------



## renrich (Mar 16, 2011)

In Dean, "America's Hundred Thousand" there is the info about how long it took for the American fighters to get off the ground. Nothing about bombers though.


----------

